# Techno Classica, Essen



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Just a quick post for those in the Continent who plan to go to this show - Race Glaze have a luxurious trade stand and hospitality suite at this massive show in Essen, Germany next week from Wednesday 1st to Sunday 5th April.

We shall have our entire range there and would be delighted to see folks from DW.

Pop by onto our stand no. 8.0128.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Have fun, Mark  Will be a tiring week but good fun, I'm sure. We are doing SEMA this year.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes have fun Mark, should be a good event for the brand :thumb:

Regards, Roy.


----------

